# Slammer Socks



## mtn5026 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone try the slammer socks? I picked up a dozen to see if they seem to work well and put them out in the yard. Looked pretty good and weren't too bad to set up. Just wondering if anyone had any thoughts or have used them already. Pics would be really cool as well if possible. Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I bought 8 dozen on closeout for $205 shipped. I figured for $25 a dozen for printed, grommeted, supported socks, I can deal with them if they have some flaws. I can see where I might have issues with some of them, but I guess I'll find out this spring. I know some guys have posted that they absolutely hate them, and some have posted having good success with them.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

How is the Material compared to Sillos? I heard they tear pretty easy. I guess for the price they would make great fillers


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

seems to be the same soft tyvek that sillosocks use. The tearing I've heard is more at the seams. Like I said, couldn't pass em up for the price I paid.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

I run about 1000 have had no problems going to get some more just no blues.glue on the top washer though.


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Picked up 12 doz.What are you using for transporting?


----------



## snowgetter1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have not used Slammers, but the White Rock Decoys look like a pretty good deal. A buddy of mine has a few dozen Slammers to try this year and they look good though.


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

plastic tubs from walmart about 120 per tub


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Gillbilly said:


> Picked up 12 doz.What are you using for transporting?


Rubbermaid tote right now. Might switch over to sillosock bags for all my socks this spring though.


----------

